# People just love to beat on GTOs...



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

I am a taxi service. As such, my interior has undergone some minor damage, despite my anal retentiveness to keep people from essentially touching anything in the car. But that black plastic crap they cover the interior with scratches so easily. So my question: Is there anything I can do to help fill in the scratches, or else buff them out or something? I just want to get rid of them especially the ones on the glove compartment. Do I just have to replace the pieces? or does anyone make some kind of aerosol paint that i could spray over it? would gm be able to refinish those scratches? What can I do? 

Also, pants buttons have put a few little scrapes in my leather, any leather repair kit out there that could assist with covering that up? I'd like to try and mend it before it starts to get any worse and develop into an actual rip


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

*lol*

what the heck are you talking about?? this is not "Taxiforum"


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

This thread is useless without pics! 

Don't you have those cool wooden bead seatcovers to save your seats?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Desire said:


> what the heck are you talking about?? this is not "Taxiforum"


This is not February 2012 either.........


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

A GTO taxi, cool.........................


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hopefully he meant taxi as in being the one in the home who runs eveyone around i.e. to school, work, errands, etc. At least I hope so or he bought the wrong car.....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, I'm sure that's it. I was doing a little tongue in cheek......


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Dug up an old thread huh?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Newbies tend to be the ones who do that...........


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

That means they are using the search function


----------

